# suche einen plasma oder einen lcd aber welcher is der besste?!?!



## Rene1000 (2. Februar 2008)

hi leute ich möchte mir einen neuen ferseher kaufen aber ich weis nicht welche marke gerade marktführer in dem gebiet ist.
der ferseher soll min 47 zoll haben .
also ich hoff ihr könnt mir da weiter helfen


----------



## Pokerclock (2. Februar 2008)

Ich kann dir zwar nicht auf Anhieb sagen welche Marke die Beste ist (was ohnehin nicht pauschal so beantwortbar ist), aber welche Art Fernseher bei Größe geeignet ist.

Bei dieser Größe solltest du auch eine entsprechend qualitativ hochwertige Empfangsanlage haben. Also Kabel Digital oder DVB-S. Hast du das nicht, wirst du mit Pixelblöcken und/oder Rauschen leben müssen. 

Beide Technologien sind mittlerweile recht ausgereift. Bei Größen ab 47 Zoll solltest du evtl Plasma in Betracht ziehen. Verwendest du aber den Fernseher auch viel für PC-Arbeiten wäre ein LCD-Fernseher besser.

Wieviel hast du vor auszugeben?

Ab einer bestimmten Preisgrenze, die in dem Bereich erreicht ist, könnte auch ein Beamer in Betracht kommen. Du brauchst nur eine freie Wand.


----------



## Rene1000 (2. Februar 2008)

Der preis spielt keine rolle.
ich will mit dem ferseher nur tv schauen ps3 spielen und halt blue ray filme anschauen.


----------



## Pokerclock (2. Februar 2008)

Nun wenn das so ist. Beamer ca. 2.000 , Leinwand ca. 1.000 , Kabel + Zubehör (da solltest du nicht sparen) 500 , Ersatzlampe pro 6-9 Monate 300 , Freie Wand 0 

Wenn du bis morgen Zeit hast, sag ich dir was gut ist. 

Tipp: Kauf dir mal die Zeitschrift "HEIMKINO" die 5 solltest du investieren. Und was ich dir dringend empfehlen würde. Schau dir den Fernseher/Beamer unbedingt in der Realität an.


----------



## Rene1000 (2. Februar 2008)

ne also nen beamer will ich echt nicht 
aber danke für den vorschlag


----------



## Pokerclock (3. Februar 2008)

Nun ich denke ich habe da was gefunden. Pioneer PDP-4280XA bzw. XD.

Das ist ein 42 Zoll Plasma-Fernsehgerät. Referenz in der Zeitschrift HEIMKINO. Test ist in der Ausgabe 08/07 nachzulesen.

Kostenpunkt 2.200 

Nun noch was Allgemeines zu solchen Fernsehgeräten. 

Du solltest dir im Klaren sein, dass du selbst mit einer hochwertigen Empfangsanlage beim "normalen" fernsehen, übles Rauschen oder Pixelblöcke sehen wirst. Das liegt nicht an den Fernsehgeräten, sondern an dem in Good-old-Germany verwendeten gesendeten Signalen, die noch immer im veralteten PAL gesendet werden.

Solche Geräte spielen ihre Stärken nur bei in HDTV gesendet Signalen aus. Entsprechend brauchst du auch Receiver oder ähnliches zum empfangen der Signale. Oder eben bei auf HD DVD oder Blu-Ray gespeicherte Filme.

Noch etwas, was du beachten solltest. Das Thema Kabel wird häufig unterschätzt. Ohne richtige Kabel wirst du selbst dei HDTV-Material Bildfehler, Rauschen oder Pixelblöcke sehen. Grundsätzlich gilt: Nur noch HDMI-Kabel! Und damit meine ich keine ALDI oder Baumarkt-Kabel, sondern was richtiges, Oehlbach-Kabel z.B. Kostenpunkt pro Meter ca. 80 . Daran solltest du nicht sparen!

EDIT

Noch was. Ich weiß, dass du ein Fernsehgerät ab 47 Zoll haben wolltest. Bedenke, dass je größer die Geräte, die oben beschriebenen Probleme noch größer werden. Ein weiterer Grund ist, dass dort langsam die 3.000  Grenze erreicht ist. In deinem eigenen Interesse ist dort Geiz nicht mehr Geil. Geh zu einem Fachhändler (und damit meine ich nicht Saturn oder Media-Markt).
Lass dir Zeigen, was die im Angebot haben und lass dir Zeit. Die Leute tragen das Gerät bis zu dir nach Hause. Schließen es an und was das wichtigste ist, die stellen dir das Gerät so ein, dass du wirklich ein farbechtes und naturgetreues Bild hast, mit professionellen Equipment. Nicht diese Bonbon-*******, die sich Werkeinstelllung schimpft.


----------



## Masher (3. Februar 2008)

http://geizhals.at/a255616.html ---kann dir diesen nur empfehlen, Laut Computerbildspiele ist sein fast identischer Vorgänger (Vorgänger nur HD Ready, dieser Full HD) auf Platz 1 und bietet das beste Bild...Ich hab ihn mir gegönnt und ja...einfach nur zufrieden mit dem Ding und dank des Klavierlacks auch richtig edel! 
Testvideo des Vorgängers: http://www.computerbild.de/videos/Test-Sieger-im-Video-Toshiba-37C3000P_1925569.html
Der Preis ist auch einfach nur genial....^^


----------



## Player007 (3. Februar 2008)

Also wenn du oft mit der PS3 zockst und Blueray Filme guckst, dann nimm ein Full HD TV,  da sind die LCD im kommen.

http://www.redcoon.de/index.php/cmd/shop/a/ProductDetail/pid/B137914/cid/15008/refId/idealo/
Der hat Full HD und genug HDMI Eingänge für PS3 und Blueray.

Gruß


----------



## Rene1000 (3. Februar 2008)

okay danke dan werd ich ma am montag in nen laden fahren und mir einen kaufen 
freu mich schon 
ich den ich werd mir nen pioneer holen aber ich muss einfach schauen bei welchem mir des bild am besten gefält^^

also danke für die kleinen tipss(z.b. kabel...)


----------



## Masher (3. Februar 2008)

Ich kann dir Toshiba und eben Pinoeer empfehlen....Toshiba aber eher^^


----------



## Pokerclock (3. Februar 2008)

Toshiba baut geniale 32 Zoll LCD Fernsehgeräte und die Preise sind in dem Bereich trotzdem in Ordnung.

Darüber hinaus habe ich keine große Erfahrung mit Toshiba ab 42 Zoll und mehr. 

Bester Tipp >>> In der Realität beim Fachhändler anschauen und nebeneinander stellen lassen.


----------



## Rene1000 (4. Februar 2008)

hi leute also ich hab mir jetzt den panasonic geholt der is einfach geil


http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=212063

des is der link


----------



## Gast1654636202 (4. Februar 2008)

Rene1000 schrieb:


> hi leute ich möchte mir einen neuen ferseher kaufen aber ich weis nicht welche marke gerade marktführer in dem gebiet ist.
> der ferseher soll min 47 zoll haben .
> also ich hoff ihr könnt mir da weiter helfen



Ich kann Dir nur empfehlen keinen Plasma zu kaufen, die sind zwar im Vergleich zu den LCD's sehr günstig aber [SIZE=-1]einer der, meines Erachtens, riesen Nachteile von Plasma ist, dass der Phoshor in den Pixel-Zellen altert und damit das Gerät in der Leuchtkraft nachlässt. Fernseher sind für mich persönlich kein "Verbrauchsmaterial" .

[/SIZE]EDIT: 

Oh, sorry hatte nicht mitbekommen das Du schon erworben hast, also dann viel Spass mit dem Teil und ich hoffe das du wirklich lange Freude damit hast... (das meine ich ehrlich).

50".... voll fett!


----------



## Rene1000 (6. Februar 2008)

also danke noch ma an euch


----------



## Riezonator (6. Februar 2008)

lexx0049 schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir nur empfehlen keinen Plasma zu kaufen, die sind zwar im Vergleich zu den LCD's sehr günstig aber [SIZE=-1]einer der, meines Erachtens, riesen Nachteile von Plasma ist, dass der Phoshor in den Pixel-Zellen altert und damit das Gerät in der Leuchtkraft nachlässt. Fernseher sind für mich persönlich kein "Verbrauchsmaterial" [/SIZE]


 
woher weißt du das denn das das auch auf die aktuellen generationen zutrifft?

ich arbeite beim service für ein großes jap. Unternehmen und dieses altern gibt es seit jahren nicht mehr das galt noch für alle Plasmas die bis ca:2001 gebaut worden sind danach tritt das so langsam auf das man das nur unter laborbedinungen mit messgeräten fest stellen kann

ich frag mich nur warum die plasmatechnologie in den letztn jahren so in
verruf geraten ist?

also wer sich für das thema interressiert da gibt es sehr gute und informative Webseiten

http://www.plasma-lcd-fakten.de/

http://www.plasma-lcd.org/


----------



## SeoP (14. Februar 2008)

also ich haette Dir eindeutig zu diesem geraten!
Da stand ich doch am Hamburger Flughafen, und da waren Diese seinerzeit ausgestellt. Ich stand da bestimmt 20 minuten und habe mir immer dieses 3-minuetige Werbefilmchen in der Schleife angeschaut, so fasziniert war ich...


----------

